# What Exercise....?



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Does anyone out there carry out any sort of structured exercise program/type and if so what do you do?I'm thinking of starting up simple yoga at home in my bedroom....and wondered what other ME/CFS or Fibro sufferers thoughts were. Is yoga a good type of exercise to try for someone with fatigue issues?I realise that my relative inactivity compared to the busy bee I was before is making me get a little fat round the edges...and I want to tone up before I can't get out the door


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes, I do Yoga at home. When I can, when I remember, when I feel like it. Not exactly the 'structured' you were looking for!







Bought an excellent book called 'Yoga Therapy' by Stella Weller, which gives all the exercises with pictures and instructions, and suggests particular exercises for particular symptoms or requirments (tone up legs for e.g.). I just do really easy ones that don't require any major bending or kneeling or getting down onto the floor. It's really helped keep my joints as supple as they'll go and has helped with back pain too. Also has toned up a few muscles. I can do what I can when I can according to what sort of ME/CFS day I'm having. Also, it doesn't exhaust me like any other type of exercise does. Obviously the muscles ache a bit afterwards (the natural ache anyone gets after stretching muscles), and I have to limit what I do otherwise I do get tired, but it's a matter of doing what ever's appropriate each day. I really recommend it, especially doing it at home.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't have anything "structured" either, but from all the research and reading I've done - Most doctors, it seems, reccomend some type of gentle stretching (Yoga, or Yoga-like) and once you work up to it, something like walking. I read one doctor reccomends 2-5 minutes of stretching followed by a 5 minute rest. Slowly working up to 2 (or more, I suppose, if possible) 5 minute sessions a day. Then progress to walking down your driveway, to the mail box, etc. That all seems reasonable enough to me, and makes good sense. Hope this helps!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Clair, I also do yoga. I can't say that I'm structured, but I try to do it when I can. I finished taking classes yesterday and now I'm on my own until September when classes will start up again. It is the best form of exercise I've done since being diagnosed with fm. It's non-dynamic and very gentle. You can start out with some gentle stretching and don't hold the poses as long and don't forget to breathe. The better you feel you can hold your poses a bit longer. I find that when I don't do yoga, my body stiffens up and it hurts to do everything. I enjoy yoga and would recommend it to everyone.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

another good one to try might be Pilates, which is even gentler stretching than is Yoga. I do Pilates 3 times a week at home.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

Most people here probably already know what I do. Modern dance which includes stretch 'n flex exercise that is moderately aerobic. It hurts when I do it... but it hurts more if I don't do it.... soooooooooooo.....







The stretching is soooooooooo beneficial... especially around the hips and pelvic region which has become so flexible for me now that I can almost put my nose on the floor in front of me with my legs spread wide, toes pointing. For me, that is quite an accomplishment !HipJan... I've also done some of the Pilates in the past and continue to do some between dance technique workouts.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Wow, evie, you sound really flexible. I'm envious.


----------



## Mountain Gal (Aug 9, 2003)

I do a structured class of water aerobics three times a week for an hour each time. It is called an "Arthritis Class" and is much gentler than a regular vigorous water aerobics. There are many people in the class that have Fibromyalgia. It really helps. The instructors are trained by guidelines from the Arthritis Foundation.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Water exercise in a warm theuraputic pool is a very good option.I myself have had the problem of overdoing it when i exercise,then I land flat on my back in a flare-up.If I am in flare,I just set the timer and put on some good music,and walk for about 3-5 minutes(briskly) inside my house!(my house is pretty small,so it looks rather silly)







But HEY!It works and at least I get a little exercise.I am going to look into getting a Pilates tape.Anyone else out there really "deconditioned?"I am and I am rather discouraged. Even walking around the block is something I cannot do on my flare-up days!!!!I also get short-of-breath,anyone else have this?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I use a large medicine/exercise ball I bought from my physical therapist...I stretch like a cat in the sunshine on it. It feels great, and helps tone muscles, too.


----------

